# Discus breeding with motoros



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Came home today to finding the female discus checkered one laying eggs on the root then saw the male tangerine fertilizing afterwards the coolest thing I've seen so far it's been quite a while and discus and rays mind their own but thought I would share this photo I took from mu phone


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry ops if I posted in wrong section it should have been in photo gallery wasn't thinking


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, nice. I can see your tig. is going to have fun when the eggs hatch.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely one for the "wouldn't have believed it in a kazillion years if I hadn't seen it" category  It's amazing that the discus feel safe/relaxed enough to spawn with the rays and tig in the tank. I learn something new everyday.....now I REALLY want a ray or two! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

goodluck with the spawn Bob!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

nice cant wait to see them


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No rays for Shelley! Lol
You'd need. Swimming pool on your deck!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235314,-123.185084


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

First she cuts me off more wild discus, now April won't let me get any rays  Okay, Bob - you're going to have to post many updates so that I can live my dream of ray/discus keeping vicariously through you


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol will do just checked on them eggs still there looks like they are fertilized they are darker now and they are still protecting the spot all my discus are on the other side of my tank lol


----------

